# 2010 tundra "air pump" wow!



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi guys, 
Headed out this morning and service engine, traction and 4wdl low lights lit up. Got it to the dealership. Going to be around $2,200. I get that, 160k on the truck. Here,s the ouch. Parts are back ordered until mid-May. Are you joking me! The dealer is paying for a rental ( Corolla ) until parts arrive but 60 days.... Really. Saw some jump around the system on forums but seems like it could cause more issues than it's worth. May just cash it in on a newer model. Anyone that has experience with the system disconnect please share the results.
Thanks all.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 2010 4x4 with 92,000 no problem yet. I use the 4wd quite a bit. Keep us updated


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Lots of stuff from overseas is backordered all across the US. 
the dockworkers in Calif. has caused all sorts of problems with imported goods. 

You just have to wait until the backlog is gone.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Huge problem for Toyota. What happens is the Air Injection Pump comes apart and the broken pieces get lodged in the Air Injection Control Valves....hence, you have to replace the Pump and Valves at the same time to insure the system is free of debris.

Kinda sucks because in states with better consumer protection laws and tighter emissions standards (Cali, Oregon, Mass, etc) Toyota has extended the warranty on the Air Injection System. That warranty extension is documented in Toyota Technical Service Bulletins. At 160K you'd still be beyond the extended warranty tho.

On the bright side, $2200 is a hell of a good deal. The last time I priced one to a customer it was over 3K!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a 2010 and the same thing happened to me, luckily it was still in warranty but, they told me it was a prevalent problem and how much it would cost next time. In our humidity, the pump get moisture in it causing it to fail. 
That truck got towed in twice to the dealer in 24 months, and I got rid of it. The new Toyota's are not near as bullet proof as the older ones.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow, I thought Air Injection for Smog Control died out in the late 80's. Maybe it's time for them to bring their V8 up to contemporary technology, it would sure help their fuel economy.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

It's not just V8s. My wife has an 08 with a V6 and the lights came on yesterday. Called the dealer and since we are at 83k miles they are fixing it for free. Gotta drop it off at the dealership next week. They didn't mention parts being on backorder....maybe I shod call them tomorrow to check.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not all that repair savvy. It may just be the 5.7 L that is back ordered. Now at the point where I'm wondering if the cost and time element are worth it. Hate buying new, about 35-40 K a year wears them down quickly. Cost of doing business these days.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

texasfisherman said:


> Huge problem for Toyota. What happens is the Air Injection Pump comes apart and the broken pieces get lodged in the Air Injection Control Valves....hence, you have to replace the Pump and Valves at the same time to insure the system is free of debris.
> 
> Kinda sucks because in states with better consumer protection laws and tighter emissions standards (Cali, Oregon, Mass, etc) Toyota has extended the warranty on the Air Injection System. That warranty extension is documented in Toyota Technical Service Bulletins. At 160K you'd still be beyond the extended warranty tho.
> 
> On the bright side, $2200 is a hell of a good deal. The last time I priced one to a customer it was over 3K!


Was this problem limited to certain year models?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Was this problem limited to certain year models?


 i've had one with such problem. mine was 2006.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

oh,, just order the texas parts.. remember. Toy is built in texas. rotfl!


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Was this problem limited to certain year models?


 2005-2009 4Runner.
2006-2007 Landcruiser.
2005-2007 Sequoia.
2005-2006 Tundra.

All of these vehicles with a 4.7L engine.
Lexus RX 470 also.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Dropped the truck off at the dealership today and they guy calls me 4 hours later and says parts are unavailable. He said it may be longer than 2 weeks. I am pretty pizzed off at this point. He should have checked part status before he told me to drop it off. Now I am screwed. 2008 model truck with 83k miles that I can't drive. It will barely climb hills.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sound like the bad thing about Toyota is they're good trucks until something breaks and you need parts. Not very good customer service IMO, i'd be PO'd to.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

it's on the limp mode .. been there done that
i traded mine in last july. same problem


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Update: the service guy calls me yesterday and says there is no ETA on the parts. He did offer a loaner vehicle though. He asked me to drop the truck off at the dealership until it is fixed. Possibly 6 weeks from now. 

Anybody manage to find parts yet for this thing?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...+pump.TRS0&_nkw=2010+tundra+air+pump&_sacat=0


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*All done*

Well my parts that were 60 days back ordered came to the dealer in 30 days. They paid for the rental Corolla, I needed to ask but they cut the fee in half for the air pumps and installation even though I was 10k over the 150k extended warranty. Left feeling like the dealer ( Sterling McCall Toyota ) valued my business.

I have purchased 3 vehicles from them and will continue to by from them.


----------

